# What is my device name? lol



## sytheii

Hello, Normally I would be able to figure out the little bit of info i am looking for, but I can't seem to find what I am looking for.

I need to figure out what my device "name" is, I am hoping to give aokp a try on my galaxy nexus.

What is my device name, in relation to the devices listed on aokp's releases page?

http://aokp.co/supported-devices/

Some help would really be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## strikeir13

Toro = VZW gnex
Toroplus = Sprint gnex
Maguro = GSM gnex


----------



## sytheii

Thank you man!


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Just stay stock dude lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

sytheii said:


> Hello, Normally I would be able to figure out the little bit of info i am looking for, but I can't seem to find what I am looking for.
> 
> I need to figure out what my device "name" is, I am hoping to give aokp a try on my galaxy nexus.
> 
> What is my device name, in relation to the devices listed on aokp's releases page?
> 
> http://aokp.co/supported-devices/
> 
> Some help would really be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Are you sure you're going to be okay? Questions like this really worry me and the state of your device in a day or two from now.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I don't want to come across as a jerk, but yarly might be right on this one. Might want to read up a little bit more...just to be on the safe side.


----------

